# new to rod building...



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ok guys got a few questions. i have recently made a rod wrapper and looking into getting this going , as i have a few old boat rods to practice on .

anyone have any homemade ideas for a power wrapper?could i use a sewing machine foot pedal and motor? 

2. must have tools and accesories

3.sewing thread will it work? 

4. online guides /videos 

5. i have a old boat rod that i removed the guides and sanded down the blank , what paint should i use to paint it and what protective covering should i use ?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yes, my bud made a nice wrapper from a sewing machine motor and pedal.

works great, cheap too if u can find an old used one




J
e
s
s
e


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ok im not a rod builder by any means,im in the process of building my first 2 rods at the moment at my friends little shop.

sewing thread? really wouldnt use that, also, rod thread is fairly cheap anyway.

As for tools and stuff..uhm..alcohol burner..a dryer with a slow rpm motor for when u epoxy...small scissors..razor blade..Masking tape(i went through a bunch of that workin on my rods right now hehe)

uhm...as for online videos/how-to's etc..

go to www.mudhole.com and look at their "Rod Building 101" , some GREAT tutorials that should help alot

they have a bunch of videos that go in order, from start to finish of a rod, reel seats, everything.

im not by any means a rod builder, but from own experience so far (which is very little) , this is some stuff i see around while i work heh.


hope this helped. the mudhole site videos will probably help u 100000x more , guy goes through EVERYTHING u need to start building 




Jesse


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> ok guys got a few questions. i have recently made a rod wrapper and looking into getting this going , as i have a few old boat rods to practice on .
> 
> anyone have any homemade ideas for a power wrapper?could i use a sewing machine foot pedal and motor?
> 
> ...


3- not recommended- stick with gudebrod- may want to use NCP to start.

4. Mudhole.com has some on line tutorial videos- go to thier site and click on the link for rodbuilding 101., 

another good site is rodbuilding.org- lots of good info there 

not sure that you need power for wrapping, but at aminumum you will make life much easier by getting a dryer set up going, once you apply epoxy to the wraps you need to turn the rod up to 2 hours or more, a real pain to attempt by hand.

As for essential tools, that's pretty wide open and subject to debate as to what is necessary and what just makes life easier.

Mudhole has several instructional videos that will help you get started, and the book by Tom Kirkman comes highly recommended. BTW Tom Kirkman runs the rodbuilding.org site and responds to most posts on the site.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> 3- not recommended- stick with gudebrod- may want to use NCP to start.
> 
> 4. Mudhole.com has some on line tutorial videos- go to thier site and click on the link for rodbuilding 101.,
> 
> ...


thanks for the info guys. as far as the dryer goes i have a rotissorie i plan on using , think that will work ?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> thanks for the info guys. as far as the dryer goes i have a rotissorie i plan on using , think that will work ?


Heard many people go that route- rotisserie for drying.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

cut a wooden Dowel and shave it to fit your Rotissorie,I use a 2" PVC end cap with three evenly spaced holes.Drilled and tapped for 1/4-20 Threads. I thread 3/4" plastic bolts thru the holes from the INSIDE and hold the rod inplace with 3 Rubber bands(every other bolt)

Do not use Sewing Thread,All you will get is Fuzzys.
Pick up a copy of Tom Kirkmans Rod building book. Great Info
Go to Rodbuilding.Org best rod building site EVER!
For DVD's go to Ebay (sports-fishing-rodbuilding) you can find them there, also for other things


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

On the Rotisserie for a drying motor. I have had issues with the Dowel working out of the hole. Do you guy's glue it in or what? It was a VERY snug fit to start with just over hours of drying vibrates it loose I guess? Any ideas?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

cant go wrong with a lil superglue !    



Jesse


----------

